# 55 gal Fish Suggestions?



## kelikani (Nov 19, 2012)

I grabbed a 55 gal the other day at Petco since they have that $1 per gallon sale going on. I haven't set it up yet (still need to find a place for it) but it'll probably be ready to stock in the summertime. Until then I have plenty of time to think and research about the fish I can put in there. Any suggestions? My dad wants an eel so I have to look into that, but I'm pretty open to anything. Any ideas would be very much appreciated! Thanks.


----------



## WolfHhowling (Apr 10, 2013)

Corydoras lots of corry's.

They are so funny, loving little fishes. They get along with even the grumpiest of fishes. ( As you can see my tank list in my sig). They come in all kinds of shapes and colors and sizes.

They are good keeping food off the bottom. They play games like leap frog, which is beyond funny if you ask me. You can also use gravel as long as you keep the tank bottom clean, and use smaller stones. Natural color is best in my opinion. Or you can go the sand rout too. 

Lets see what else could you put in there. Other then swords, platies, cherry barbs, a very happy betta...

The list goes on for a 55 gallon tank. So happy research!

But I would so suggest the cory cats.


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

If you want an eel, I'm not sure id suggest cory cats. if you're dead set on an eel, a peacock miiiiight be an idea but i don't remember tank requirements or what can go with them. you might be able to do cories I'm not sure.

you could also do an African cichlid tank, an amazon biotope with angelfish, cories, and certain kinds of tetras, you could even do a nano saltwater tank! So many options. I'd check out tropicalfishkeeping.com (the parent forum to bettafish!). Your login for bettafish is the same on tfk. there are sooooo many links to fish profiles which have almost all the info you could possibly want about fish you might keep. also dozens of users who would love to help you stock (including me)

Good luck! Can't wait to see how your 55 pans out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

I'd go with a nice sand substrate with live plants; a huge school of Panda Cories, a big school of Beckford's Pencilfish, and a pair of Golden Rams. It would look so nice.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

My favourite non-native schooling fish is microdevario kubotai. 

http://www.seriouslyfish.com/species/microdevario-kubotai/

If you can find them and have conditions suitable for their keeping, they are a spectacular fish. It says they are timid on that profile but mine were ravenous little monsters who would nibble on my arm if I stuck it in the tank. 

If I had a 55 gallon I would do a pair or trio of pearl gourami as the centrepiece fish, a school of microdevario kubotai to add some movement and colour, and a shoal of corydoras to fill up the bottom levels of the tank. 

But this would be only if you have access to these fish, have suitable water parameters to keep them, and are willing to spend the money on a slightly rarer species. 

An alternative to the kubotai could also be ember tetras as I think they are easier to find and equally as nice.


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

I'm not sure what can go with an eel, but for reference, this is what I'm planning for my 55 gallon:
I currently have:
10 neon tetra
6 zebra danio
will have:
6 glow light tetra
6 black phantom tetra
6 galazy rasbora
6 female bettas (they limit the type of other fish I can get)
6 Julii Cories


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

My 55 wouldn't be a good reference as it's a goldfish tank lol. But that's also an option although not with the eel. 

If you are going to go with something like the eel, you're going to have to plan the rest of the stock around him. Nothing that can fit in his mouth or would harass him. Alternatively if your dad likes eely fish, you could look at the kuhli loaches (Pangio spp). They are small and eel-like and love to be in large shoals. These guys would open you up to a lot more possibilities. 

One of the BEST things that will help us help you figure out what to put in the tank will be letting us know your water parameters. What is your tap water pH? How hard is your water? And stuff like that. You have a bunch of options but a lot of those options are dependent upon whether or not you have the right water for them. When you get into more advanced fishkeeping, you'll find that not all fish are suited for all water. 

One last thing: PLANTS! They are really fun and add a whole new level of interesting to tanks!


----------



## angelfish11788 (Dec 16, 2012)

yall are confused, lol real fish lovers would say, dad, we'll get to tanks, lol a nice community for me and a odd community for you, lol eels love and prefer sand, and even the best eel keepers will tell you only 70% of there eels live whole lives, lol they allways find a way out, my buddy has a fire eel, 3 ft long and that thing has 9 lives. ok IMO if eels is a must, do a nice sand substrate planted 55, with driftwood, an Angelfish pair, 3 peacock eels and 20 rummy nose, they are to fast for eel, I have had this setup before as a show tank. with your abouve stock, idk, i am personally not a fan of many types of tetras in small schools, id rather have 2 types in large schools, if you go with eels, the buno aires and bleeding hearts are fine,


----------

